

The Real Problem With College Admissions: It's Not the Rankings - tokenadult
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/09/the-real-problem-with-college-admissions-its-not-the-rankings/245649/

======
Maven911
as dark as this sounds, we still need a society where not everybody has a
college degrees, otherwise the worth of the current degree will be diluted and
there just isn't enough jobs for everybody to do work that requires a college
degree

